# 9 Foods to stock up on before you can't... and a question for the community



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

JD Rucker, the same guy who you'll often see articles from on the NOQ Report website, apparently has a prepper blog-ish site.
He's put out an article concerning what foods he recommends to stock up on, and his recommendations are solid based on what I've learned over the past many years.








9 Foods to Stock Up on Before Things Get Too Crazy


Listen now (30 min) | When even the globalists are warning that food shortages are coming, it's time to take them seriously. Most Americans have less than 2-weeks worth of food on hand. We must do better.




lateprepper.substack.com




In summary:

Beans and Rice
Pasta and Sauces
Canned and Otherwise Preserved Meats
MREs
Flour or Wheat Berries
Vitamin C Drink Mix
Fats and Oils
Egg Powder
Dehydrated or Freeze Dried Fruits and Vegetables
Each section goes into more detail, and he's certainly done his research.
Be forewarned, he links to a lot of his sponsors. Take what you wish from that.

Aside from his closing remarks on getting your spirit prepared to leave this world, one sentences struck me in the conclusion paragraphs.


> The more food you can store away now, the easier it will be to survive without becoming a dependent of the government.


This triggered my brain to pose the following question:
"Even if you've stored up all you can, would you still submit to government handouts if they were offered, to avoid dipping into your own stock for as long as possible?"

I think I would. It would be conditional, of course. I'm not giving up anything in trade, but maybe a little time and sore feet standing in line.
When your neighbors don't see you in the local breadline, they might start asking why. Do you keep up appearances, or seclude yourself and accept what risk that might pose?

(Prepping sure is going mainstream lately, and in a more serious way than "Doomsday Preppers" caused. Folks are waking up. I just hope it's soon enough before the crisis really hits.)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

While pasta is cheap... you would be better off storing flour (white and semolina) and just make it as you need it/want it - after all pasta is flour and eggs


good question - would I take government hand outs .... Yes if you were just showing up and they were handing out food, maybe if they were handing out food and checking off a list, no If I had to sign saying I did not have food or I would allow for searches of my residence

Why would I take a hand out - because it is MY money that paid for it.. or my debt, my children's debt, and my grand children's debt that paid for it ... the fact that I spent my personal money preparing for shortages should not mean I am not entitled to the same benefits that those that pissed their money away on drugs, dinners out, big trucks, fast cars, expensive clothes, etc

If it comes to that, I would start making sure My food was hidden.. even if I had to start putting it behind drywall in my ceiling, under spare of my car, ....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Dang, I need to get started. 

Sure take the hand outs. Question is how many times do you go through the line.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

About pasta... In the beginning, I stocked up on pasta and sauces every time it went on sale. Have plenty of it. Then it occurred to me that cooking pasta takes quite a bit of water and some time on the fire. I have backed off buying pasta for those reasons.

As for taking government handouts, I probably would. But go through the line only once. One could barter with what you get.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

ItsJustMe said:


> About pasta... Then it occurred to me that cooking pasta takes quite a bit of water and some time on the fire. I have backed off buying pasta for those reasons.


^^^Let it soak for a bit, then cook in solar oven?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> ...good question - would I take government hand outs .... Yes if you were just showing up and they were handing out food, maybe if they were handing out food and checking off a list, no If I had to sign saying I did not have food or I would allow for searches of my residence...


Simply not showing up for the hand-outs can draw attention to yourself as well.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Simply not showing up for the hand-outs can draw attention to yourself as well.


And maintaining your weight can do the same thing. I plan on losing five or ten pounds when this happens. And going out as little as possible!


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

The cheap pasta section at Walmart keeps getting cleaned out. The 99-cent pasta at grocery is now $1.28.
Now that Joe has mentioned 'shortages' I think we'll see a lot more clean shelves. 
I agree with JustMe on avoiding long cooking time items like dried grains.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> "Even if you've stored up all you can, would you still submit to government handouts if they were offered, to avoid dipping into your own stock for as long as possible?"


Hell yeah... Though my advice to everyone is to buy Heirloom seeds and learn to grow hydroponically in urban areas (if the weed man can do it, preppers can too...)


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ItsJustMe said:


> ... it occurred to me that cooking pasta takes quite a bit of water and some time on the fire. ....


Cook pasta in the winter when you're trying to heat your domicile. Win-win.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I think I would. It would be conditional, of course. I'm not giving up anything in trade, but maybe a little time and sore feet standing in line.
> When your neighbors don't see you in the local breadline, they might start asking why. Do you keep up appearances, or seclude yourself and accept what risk that might pose?


The main reason to get in line is what you said. If you're not in line, your neighbors will notice and wonder why.

I started with the pasta but not so much now. Many have their main food source of rice. I've been learning and rice can be adaptable to most main dishes and is great nutritionally.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As AOC explained, When cooking pasta, DO NOT throw out the water. Put it in a plastic bag and freeze it for the next time you cook pasta. So it won't use as much energy next time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paraquack said:


> As AOC explained, When cooking pasta, DO NOT throw out the water. Put it in a plastic bag and freeze it for the next time you cook pasta. So it won't use as much energy next time.


I concur.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I concur.


It's good to know that you and AOC are on the same page.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> It's good to know that you and AOC are on the same page.


Page ix of the index?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

AP Flour can keep for a year or maybe two. Dry pasta will last indefinitely. Personally I wouldn't store more than a year's flour, or maybe two, because it'll go rancid.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I have used flour maybe twice in the past ten years. The small (1#?) bag was okay last time I checked it. I do have some now in mylar; if I can't get store bought bread, I could make my own. Better yet, easier, faster and less energy-using would be tortillas.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ItsJustMe said:


> Better yet, easier, faster and less energy-using would be tortillas.


Yeah, tortillas are also on our SHTF menu.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

The great advantage of tortillas is you can also avoid using a plate! Fewer dishes to wash! Wrap whatever in a tortilla and it's also very portable.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> JD Rucker, the same guy who you'll often see articles from on the NOQ Report website, apparently has a prepper blog-ish site.
> He's put out an article concerning what foods he recommends to stock up on, and his recommendations are solid based on what I've learned over the past many years.
> 
> 
> ...


One thing every one tends to forget is the government set down some executive orders that allows them to seize strategic supplies in certain emergencies. Sure you may have a year worth for your family, but how long before they seize what's yours for use by society in general


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> One thing every one tends to forget is the government set down some executive orders that allows them to seize strategic supplies in certain emergencies. Sure you may have a year worth for your family, but how long before they seize what's yours for use by society in general


That's quite true. But if you've kept to yourself what you have then you are in much better shape. There are just way too many people in this country for them to be able to go door to door.

And if they are going to do that with food, you can bet your last dollar they will do the same with guns. We'll get plenty of warning from the big cities.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

inceptor said:


> That's quite true. But if you've kept to yourself what you have then you are in much better shape. There are just way too many people in this country for them to be able to go door to door.
> 
> And if they are going to do that with food, you can bet your last dollar they will do the same with guns. We'll get plenty of warning from the big cities.


You all do not take big brother seriously. You can bet they have a lot more info on each of us than we'd rather they didn't. Bet you don't get paid in cash. Bet you buy your supplies using a debit card. How hard do you think it's going to be till they get big tech to pull it all together


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> You all do not take big brother seriously.


There you are mistaken, at least on my end. Anyone who thinks they are not on a list is either from Mars or they should share whatever they are taking.

But I also know how well bureaucracy works. Let's just say it's not a well oiled machine. We'll get advanced notice because they will have to start somewhere and you'll most likely be able to hear the ruckus.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> ...but how long before they seize what's yours for use by society in general


One of the few hills I'll die on, and take a few with me.
Steal from my children's mouths? Better tell yours goodbye before you follow that order.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> One of the few hills I'll die on, and take a few with me.
> Steal from my children's mouths? Better tell yours goodbye before you follow that order.


With what they are teaching the kids in school today, it'll probably be your kids that turn you in as part of thier civic Duty


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> With what they are teaching the kids in school today, it'll probably be your kids that turn you in as part of thier civic Duty



That's a big negative, sir.
We've been teaching our kids for over a year now, and have zero intention of putting them back into indoctrination camps. (sincere thanks to Dr. Anthony "The Science" Fauci for motivating us to this point)
They've not yet reached high school, so they're still mine, and making me damn proud with their knowledge of our country's revolutionary history and constitutional foundation.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> That's a big negative, sir.
> We've been teaching our kids for over a year now, and have zero intention of putting them back into indoctrination camps. (sincere thanks to Dr. Anthony "The Science" Fauci for motivating us to this point)
> They've not yet reached high school, so they're still mine, and making me damn proud with their knowledge of our country's revolutionary history and constitutional foundation.


then you are indeed most fortunate. However that's not going to be the case with a lot of folks. He double hockey sticks it's right out of the Joe Stalin/Adolph Hitler play book.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

This morning the Walmart stocker said they've been wondering why the ongoing pasta shortage. 
I read "*Extreme dry weather* has led to severe shortages in durum wheat, causing prices to soar by 90-100 per cent amid worldwide supply problems. Droughts and record temperatures have had devastating effects on crop turnover on Canadian farms, a major producer of the key pasta ingredient."
I picked up more soups, stews etc and a propane camp stove with hose adaptor for larger propane tanks. I'm going to cook dinner with it tonight.


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

ItsJustMe said:


> About pasta... In the beginning, I stocked up on pasta and sauces every time it went on sale. Have plenty of it. Then it occurred to me that cooking pasta takes quite a bit of water and some time on the fire. I have backed off buying pasta for those reasons.
> 
> As for taking government handouts, I probably would. But go through the line only once. One could barter with what you get.


Two words: Rocket Stove


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Big Boy in MO said:


> Two words: Rocket Stove


So with a rocket stove you can cook pasta with much less water and quite quickly?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Maple Syrup, corn syrup, honey.

Hard candy, caramels, instant coffe and tea, hot chocolate, coco powder.

Hot sauce, soya sauce, lots of spices for when you have to eat sombody's arm cause you're run out Hereford corened beef or Spam. 

Powdered butter, peanut butter and powedered milk. Pricey but handy.

Godspeed


----------



## AndrewB (9 mo ago)

When SHTF, you need things to barter with. Your neighbor may have something you need and vice versa. Here are a few of my favorite things to stock up on for bartering and where my buddies and I get them:

Junk Silver / 90% Silver
90% silver is ideal for bartering with smaller items. Everyone needs silver when SHTF. It is God's money.
Gold For Sale Online | Patriot Gold Supply | Gold | Silver | 888-959-1776

Bulk Amounts of Ammo
Use it or trade it. This one is infinitely useful!
Best Ammo for Finding Ammunition 2022 - Guns Mags Reloading

Heat
Cook with it and stay alive with it. 
Wholesale Bic Lighters 50 Pack | Cigarette Lighter — Chicago City Distributors, Inc.

First Aid
Minor cuts and scrapes can turn into huge problems. You can use these or barter these.
https://www.bulkofficesupply.com/Products/Impact-Products-50-person-First-Aid-Kit__IMP7850.aspx 


What are others buying for bartering?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

@AndrewB, you're starting to look like a spammer bud.
Two identical posts in two different threads, and at least 3 total posts all to the same links.
How about you drop us an introduction in the New Member section and we get to know you, and not so much your favorite websites?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AndrewB said:


> When SHTF, you need things to barter with. Your neighbor may have something you need and vice versa. Here are a few of my favorite things to stock up on for bartering and where my buddies and I get them:
> 
> Junk Silver / 90% Silver
> 90% silver is ideal for bartering with smaller items. Everyone needs silver when SHTF. It is God's money.
> ...


Most are aware of item one. They advertise many places.

Most are aware of item two. One of several search tools available.

Items three and four are wholesale. I can't figure out why you would post those for the general public?


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> In summary:
> 
> Beans and Rice
> Pasta and Sauces
> ...


I don't agree with the MREs. I like to have a few for deer season, and a few for putting in the car on long trips to add to the things that I already keep in there, but stocking up a bunch of them? No. The cost vs shelf life just isn't there for me. Figure $120/case + shipping last time I ordered from MRE Depot or $14.95 each from the local mil surp store and call it $12.50 each as best price. For that I can put together my own using stuff that I like and have money left over for a box of .22 shells.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> JD Rucker, the same guy who you'll often see articles from on the NOQ Report website, apparently has a prepper blog-ish site.
> He's put out an article concerning what foods he recommends to stock up on, and his recommendations are solid based on what I've learned over the past many years.
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help but think of the 'white man' giving blankets infected with smallpox to the native Americans upon their arrival, or a Trojan horse scenario. I think I would prefer my own stuff if possible, vs taking handouts that could be used for nefarious purposes ... and that would be my reason why if asked why I am not taking handouts from the gov if at all possible.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CC Pereira said:


> and that would be my reason why if asked why I am not taking handouts from the gov if at all possible.


I would take it and give it out as charity. 

If your not in line and the neighbors or the govt notices, you'll have visitors you did not expect. Blend in, be the gray non binary person.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> I would take it and give it out as charity.
> 
> If your not in line and the neighbors or the govt notices, you'll have visitors you did not expect. Blend in, be the gray non binary person.


You're probably right ... I wouldn't want to attract unwanted attention.


----------

